# From 4.92 to 4.86



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

...in abouth a month.
Finally, confirmation that I doing things juuussssstttt right.
- don't like my music? ES!
- my car is too old? ES!
- hate my cheap cologne? ES!
- mad because no front seat? ES!
- pissed because I don't do stops? ES!
and the list go's on for these paxholes.
It's my car and my business, hence things will be conducted MY WAY!
As for ratings, IDGAF! ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What’s ES?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> What's ES?


Eat Shyte


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Eat Shyte


LOL! I should've known.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ES = eternal slumber.

I do believe he plans to kill these poor pax. Someone call the FBI.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the worst part is every rider clicks other bc they dont have the guts to reveal their pettiness so you have no idea


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm a 4.87 because I end the ride on every single multiple stop trip after the first stop.

I really don't care if you'll be in and out in less than three minutes. Your second stop is less than a mile away, with five traffic lights in between, and will net me less than $1.00. 

I wouldn't even wait 10 seconds for that, let alone 3 minutes, especially given the per minute pay is less than minimum wage.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

To b


UberHammer said:


> I'm a 4.87 because I end the ride on every single multiple stop trip after the first stop.
> 
> I really don't care if you'll be in and out in less than three minutes. Your second stop is less than a mile away, with five traffic lights in between, and will net me less than $1.00.
> 
> I wouldn't even wait 10 seconds for that, let alone 3 minutes, especially given the per minute pay is less than minimum wage.


You forgot to mention how these paxholes don't place a 5 or 10 dollar bill your in hand at the stop, to show their appreciation. Maybe only once or twice, I have experienced this!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> ...in abouth a month.
> Finally, confirmation that I doing things juuussssstttt right.
> - don't like my music? ES!
> - my car is too old? ES!
> ...


From my past experience, the only passengers that rate bad are poo passengers. 
when I did rideshare I almost never dipped under 5 stars. The lowest I went was 4.98. My last week I had a streak bonus so I took three poo rides and I ended my career with 4.97. My cars amazing smells amazing I'm amazing. Poo customers are who's who of human garbage.


----------



## UberDaddy.60611 (Oct 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> ...in abouth a month.
> Finally, confirmation that I doing things juuussssstttt right.
> - don't like my music? ES!
> - my car is too old? ES!
> ...


Uber is like the Chinese Government in so far as how China grades citizens as "good".

Similarly, Uber gleefully accepts negative ratings from FF riders without requiring the AH riders to give a reason for the negative rating to be logged. Of course, Uber doesn't give a crap about the rainmaking $$$ driver's version of events...like: "The FF rider wanted me to do an illegal U-Turn" or "The app directed to to go down the wrong way down a one-way Street and the FF rider insisted I do so." or after 12hr. of driving a couple of turns got missed because the app directed me to turn in front of three lanes of traffic to make a right turn.
Any Uber driver who jumps through Uber's Ratings Gulag Game deserves to be sent to China.

UD.60611


----------

